# 4th Annual 3D for CP benefit shoot.



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Get back up there....


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Moved my Saturday work day so I can come work for you, Goofy...


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Great shoot for a great cause! Read my signature...I've always been a supporter, are you going to be one this year? Come have some fun with us and do something selfless for a beautiful little girl!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Door prize donations are rolling in. Looks like we're going to have some great items to give away!!!


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Planning on being there!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Bump


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the bump and for helping.


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Most likely close the shop for this one.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Bump back up. 


This will be an all Mckenzie ibo shoot. 2 weeks before Bedford...don't miss out on a chance to practice and to help children who suffer from cerebral palsy.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

I will be there


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Matt......I got this one marked down on the calender...Sounds like a great shoot, and certainly for a great cause.....Harp


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Back to the top!!! We will also be raffling off a brand new still in the box Bear Allegiance at the shoot. This bow is being donated by Andy at AO archery.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Like our page on Facebook. Just look up 3D for CP tell all your buddies ! Great event don't miss it!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok just noticed autocorrect struck again. The bow we are giving away is a Bear Legion rth. This is a fully set-up ready to hunt bow.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bump


----------



## OhioArcheryNut (Mar 27, 2011)

Bump for a great cause.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope we get out of this "rain everyday" pattern. 

Great shoot. Everyone should attend...


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

So far its calling for partly sunny with high in the 70's!!


Also spread the word that we will also be raffling off a brand new New Breed Spawn youth compound. This bow is being donated by New Breed. 

I can't express the amount of gratitude I have for all the companys who have helped me over the years.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I hope to make it! Jerilyn has a school activity on Saturday. 

I passed out a lot of flyers and it sounds like your going to have a great turnout.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

bow-legged said:


> I hope to make it! Jerilyn has a school activity on Saturday.
> 
> I passed out a lot of flyers and it sounds like your going to have a great turnout.



Hopefully we will see you there. Thank you for helping me promote it.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Bump


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bump....


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

goofyswife2788 said:


> Bump....


Ammie....What is the shooter registration times, and details of the shoot??.....is it up on the Clinton Co. website??....Thanks!...........Jim


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Registration is the same as all Clinton county shoots. Details are its a 30 Target, all McKenzie IBO shoot. Cost is $20.00 and that includes lunch.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

goofy2788 said:


> Registration is the same as all Clinton county shoots. Details are its a 30 Target, all McKenzie IBO shoot. Cost is $20.00 and that includes lunch.


Thanks, Matt!!........See Ya in a couple hours........>>>-------------->


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

O.K. then, all the South-western Ohio 3-D shooters, git Yer butts out of bed, and git to Clinton Co. for this shoot!,.,.,.,..I'll be leaving in about 1/2 Hour....Look for the short, fat, balding, middle age guy shooting a Hoyt...L.O.L...........Harp


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Harperman said:


> O.K. then, all the South-western Ohio 3-D shooters, git Yer butts out of bed, and git to Clinton Co. for this shoot!,.,.,.,..I'll be leaving in about 1/2 Hour....Look for the short, fat, balding, middle age guy shooting a Hoyt...L.O.L...........Harp


Are you refering to me with the short fat balding middle aged guy shooting a Hoyt lol


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Great turnout had as blast....


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Great shoot today alittle sloppy but that made for part of the fun.Would like to thank Brad,Steve and Terry for letting me shoot with them today THANKS fellas


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Excellent job, guys!! Ken trucked in some extra mud just for this occassion.

Chocolate pudding would be a better way to describe it...


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't thank all who came out for this event enough! Everyone who came and shot to all the vendors and archery shops who donated all the items for door prizes. The rain stayed away but it left behind a nice sloppy muddy mess for all the archers who came! It just wouldn't be Clinton county in May without it. We have several door prizes to get to folks and will be making calls to those who won soon. Once again thank you all. Cause without you this event wouldn't be possible.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Harperman said:


> O.K. then, all the South-western Ohio 3-D shooters, git Yer butts out of bed, and git to Clinton Co. for this shoot!,.,.,.,..I'll be leaving in about 1/2 Hour....Look for the short, fat, balding, middle age guy shooting a Hoyt...L.O.L...........Harp


So, did we shoot together on the second half today? Were you shooting with Steve? Just a shot in the dark...


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

My drive was 2 hours 45 minutes one way, glad the rain held off had a good time.


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sure had some great door prizes for a terrific cause. Plan to make this one every year. Boy I would have loved to have won that New Breed for my daughter, but took home a nice quiver courtesy of Andy at AO.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

hdracer said:


> So, did we shoot together on the second half today? Were you shooting with Steve? Just a shot in the dark...


Nope...I shot with the folks that I came there with....We got there a bit later than the majority of the rest of the shooters did, it seems, because we were some of the last shooters off the range...Maybe it was just me, but the way the course was set, some of those targets were tough to judge yardage on...Those little dips in the ground can really fool Ya on how far away those targets really are...or how far away they really ARE NOT!!!.....L.O.L.....Harperman


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

My bad...Must have been a few of you "_short, fat, balding, middle age guy shooting a Hoyt...L.O.L." _shooting yesterday...:smile:

Ken and Roger are masters at setting the course. And for the record, they didn't cut those 2 trees down across the uphill path after the wolf. They came down the night before in all the rain. Time for a chainsaw party...


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Will scores be posted for this shoot like the normal shoots?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Scores will be posted however because noones class was recorded I will only be able to post the name and score.

Also the winner of the Bear Legion was Kenneth Wild. The New Breed Spawn winner will be announced soon. He has been contacted and plans on giving the bow as a surprise to someone else. Once he has had a chance to do this all names and photos will be posted to our Facebook page. Finally the winner of the Ted Nugent autographed photography was Kody Gregg.

All other door prize winners who did not claim their prizes will be contacted soon.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

That's cool still like to see how everyone shot


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I should have the scores up by tomorrow.


----------

